# Let's Talk Harnesses (not Head Halters)



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So, Noah is currently on an Easy Walk harness. While it does what I want it to do (prevents him from pulling like a maniac, which we are also working on with loose leash walking training in conjunction), I have concerns about it too. I can't put a flat collar on him now, because I worry about his neck with how hard he can pull when his brain disengages by something much more high value than I am. 

What I don't like about the Easy Walk is that it doesn't stay where I set it (becomes looser), it seems to affect how he walks if I'm re-directing him to another direction, and it rubs a little under behind his legs (and it's not overly tight or snug there either). I do know how to properly fit them, as Canine Assistants used them the whole time I volunteered there, and they made sure all their volunteers were taught how to properly fit them on their dogs, since the dogs in training weren't assigned their own, and you always had to fit one to the dog you were working with. 

In any case, we're looking at other harnesses. Front lead is preferable, but not mandatory, since we're working on training loose leash walking daily (but on harness, not collar until I'm confident he's solid on LLW). 

What harnessr do you use and why (if not Easy Walk, since I want to look at other brands). 

The one I REALLY want to get him, for a variety of reasons, one being a handle to hang onto for dock diving, is the 



. Also you can buy saddle bags to put on the sides when hiking trails, and you can customize a name plate, so it would be nice to have his name on the sides. And it's got a great reputation and appears to be well built. It states it's a no pull harness, but I'm not convinced, since there's no front attachment. 

Another one that seems to have high praise and reviews is this one, that does have a front clip, Chai's Choice. Looks to be well contructed, and padded for extra comfort. Also has a handle that can be used when dock diving, but not any way to mount optional saddle bags. 

And the Ruffwear Front Range Harness also seems very well contructed, comfortably fit, front and rear leash attachments, but no handle. 

And then there are the other no pull harnesses that are strictly no pull harnesses. There's Victoria Stillwell's Positively No Pull Harness

The Freedom No Pull Harness

So - any real life reviews on any of these? Why does it have to be so complicated? LOL


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The trainers that come to where I work to train have been going with the Freedom Harness. They were recommending the SENSE-ible Harness but complaints of chaffing behind the front legs led them to the other harness. Customers say that it fits better and there's no rubbing behind the legs.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe's easy walk always gets bigger too. Is there a reason you don't want to try the gentle leader?


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

Easy walk made walking MacKenzie so effortless that I'm willing to put up with the occasional adjustments. BTW - she chewed through the plastic fasteners one day when I left the leash on the couch. I initially couldn't find replacements at Home Depot or Lowes but found them at a sporting goods store that has rock climbing equipment.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe's easy walk always gets bigger too. Is there a reason you don't want to try the gentle leader?


I don't like head halters and how they compress the nasal cavity.Also - it's not good for their spine and neck to be suddenly be stopped by their muzzle pulling their head back around. Numerous safetly related reasons that I'd just rather not.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

We have the SENSE-ible harness, which has already been dissed in this thread. It's a bear to adjust to the proper size, but once you do, it stays forever. No chafing issues at our house, and zero pulling once it's on. I won't walk my dog without it because he is a rotten puller otherwise and a total sweetheart with this on. Like your dog, he must have a front-clip harness for EVERY walk.

We're going to switch to the Ruff Wear harness you had linked for one reason only: when I need to grab Bailey quickly, the SENSE-ible harness is completely lost in his fur. We need a harness with a handle for quick correction when he's off leash and has a puppy moment of jumping. I've talked to other people with this harness, and they've had good experiences with their dogs and the quality of the harness over time.

You are a good owner to be so cognizant of these issues.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I don't like head halters and how they compress the nasal cavity.Also - it's not good for their spine and neck to be suddenly be stopped by their muzzle pulling their head back around. Numerous safetly related reasons that I'd just rather not.


I guess for us it's a little different then it would be for you. We only use it once a day on her evening walk. Because we have a fenced yard we don't have to use it often. I can see your point if your using it a lot.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

rabernet said:


> I don't like head halters and how they compress the nasal cavity.Also - it's not good for their spine and neck to be suddenly be stopped by their muzzle pulling their head back around. Numerous safetly related reasons that I'd just rather not.


We found that the GL can be quite loose around the muzzle, but must be snug around the head. We had good success with it. Max is very big and strong and now walks fine with just the flat collar.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Max's Dad said:


> We found that the GL can be quite loose around the muzzle, but must be snug around the head. We had good success with it. Max is very big and strong and now walks fine with just the flat collar.


Thanks for your feedback. I still have zero interest in using one. 

I'm just researching harnesses at this time.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Are you in the Canine Conditioning FB Group? They've got a pinned post on harnesses-Choosing a Harness That Doesn't Restrict Movement but here are the links: 

Chris Zink's Stance on No Pull Harnesses

1) https://alpineoutfitters.net/scripts/article.asp

2) The No-Pull Debate - Whole Dog Journal Article

Chris Zink- Problem Harnesses & Excellent Solutions

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2bvu0r7eYOvTmhmZlNFYWhRSkU/view?pli=1

Bobbie Lyons' Blog on Proper Harness Fit and Resulting Discussion

https://www.facebook.com/groups/523304061117142/permalink/562417200539161/

I've always been a fan of the Easy Walk and was quickly told that it can cause misalignment (when they pull or jerk or get excited) and also rub the shoulders. The Balance Harness appears to be popular, Ruffwear harnesses and Freedom. I haven't gone through all of these links but I'll be interested in what you decide.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

We just got the Ruff Wear Front Range Harness last week in L/XL. I am considered trying the Ruff Wear Web Master. I just need it for walks. Pulling isn't an issue for us.

The GR is comfortable in the Front Range Harness but again, I've only had it for a week. I just think it looks so small. I like the longer Webmaster. 

The Front Range is padded underneath. My husband likes it because he thinks it would be cooler (as in light weight.. we live in So California) than the longer Webmaster.

I guess time will tell because I already ordered the Webmaster and its on its way.

Lucky Dog!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

rabernet said:


> I don't like head halters and how they compress the nasal cavity.Also - it's not good for their spine and neck to be suddenly be stopped by their muzzle pulling their head back around. Numerous safetly related reasons that I'd just rather not.


I agree 100%. I don't like them at all for the exact same reasons.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Christen113 said:


> Are you in the Canine Conditioning FB Group? They've got a pinned post on harnesses-Choosing a Harness That Doesn't Restrict Movement but here are the links:
> 
> Chris Zink's Stance on No Pull Harnesses
> 
> ...


I haven't joined that group - thank you for telling me about it - when we get home from dock diving this evening, I'll sit down and check out all those links. I was always a fan of the Easy Walk as well, but I've noticed that if Noah is turning in the opposite direction of me to get to something, that his front legs seem to not move in a natural gait, which concerns me.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Our boys are 40kgs and 34kgs so pulling isn't an option! Last time we were in USA I bought Walk Right harnesses for them. They did stop them pulling but I didn't like the way the harnesses pulled round their body, they were hard to keep adjusted to a good fit. I now have 'Walk your dog with love' and as the front ring is not fixed to the harness directly but on a length of material it seems to resolve that issue. Also it has a stop so the amount you adjust the harness stays in place and doesn't ride down the body behind the legs and cause chaffing. Sadly Manny has now chewed his so I am on the market for harnesses again! :doh:


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow- didn't know there were so many to choose from!

I use this Sensation Harness - same folks as the SENSE-ible. 

Lucky is 6 and I just purchased his second one. First 1 he had since he was <1 and one of the plastic clips finally broke.

No complaints from me- but I can see how having a handle on the back would come in handy. And I don't like him swimming in it- I don't THINK he could get tangled up in it, but I'm not 100% sure. It comes off when he swims.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I trade off between the Easy Walk harness-(it's the one without the nose muzzle) and a collar with my boy. It works out great for him, I've never noticed it getting loose or rubbing him.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Just wanted to mention that I just ordered the Ruff Wear Webmaster for $59.00 (l/xl) size. I actually called because I wanted to make sure it went out today.
This is a harness not for controlling issues but just so I don't need to put a leash on his collar. I wanted something that does not rub or irritate the legs or chest.

However, I have a discount code which gets you 25% off. For once, I don't have to pay tax. So the total was $44.98. I got it off BaxterBoo

New25Friend that's the code Of course you can use the code on any purchase, multiple items included.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I have one of these Ezydog Dog Harness, I love it.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Marcus said:


> I have one of these Ezydog Dog Harness, I love it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU_UfXpP9BI


Have the same harness and also the handle (btw thank you for the video always wondered how the handle was used on the car) I use the harness when Ella goes swimming, since it doesn't slide on her body I feel comfortable enough to have her with that she also takes the handle strapped on, you never know when you need to grab them. The beach where we go has some "stray" dogs, well they have owner but they run freely on the beach and pretty much live in the nature not so much with humans. I never had any problems as I'm sure they don't swim so whenever they came around I make use of the harness not to let her wonder to them and guide her to the water. Also use the handle when she's getting too tired but doesn't want to get out of the water.

The downside of this harness is that because it snuggles so well on their body they can behave like little husky dogs and you can get your own snow slay a be pulled by your dog easily and I guess she won't be chaffed by it or anything:bowl:.

I use the gentle leader for training, if we encounter a puppy or friend to play the gentle leader is of and the lead will go simply on the collar if needed.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

anamcouto said:


> Have the same harness and also the handle (btw thank you for the video always wondered how the handle was used on the car) I use the harness when Ella goes swimming, since it doesn't slide on her body I feel comfortable enough to have her with that she also takes the handle strapped on, you never know when you need to grab them. The beach where we go has some "stray" dogs, well they have owner but they run freely on the beach and pretty much live in the nature not so much with humans. I never had any problems as I'm sure they don't swim so whenever they came around I make use of the harness not to let her wonder to them and guide her to the water. Also use the handle when she's getting too tired but doesn't want to get out of the water.
> 
> The downside of this harness is that because it snuggles so well on their body they can behave like little husky dogs and you can get your own snow slay a be pulled by your dog easily and I guess she won't be chaffed by it or anything:bowl:.
> 
> I use the gentle leader for training, if we encounter a puppy or friend to play the gentle leader is of and the lead will go simply on the collar if needed.


Yes I also use it when Ben swims, it's so versatile, great tip about the handle... I never thought about using it like that


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Marcus said:


> I have one of these Ezydog Dog Harness, I love it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU_UfXpP9BI


Noah has one of these too - we use it for seatbelting him into the car.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CalMom said:


> Just wanted to mention that I just ordered the Ruff Wear Webmaster for $59.00 (l/xl) size. I actually called because I wanted to make sure it went out today.
> This is a harness not for controlling issues but just so I don't need to put a leash on his collar. I wanted something that does not rub or irritate the legs or chest.
> 
> However, I have a discount code which gets you 25% off. For once, I don't have to pay tax. So the total was $44.98. I got it off BaxterBoo
> ...


Thank you for the code as well as updating your first post with a picture - I'd love to see the Webmaster on as well, if you can remember to update with that!


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

The red Webmaster (X/XL) came today. It's definitely longer and I like how it looks. My husband likes the Front Range better (orange harness on page 2). There is plenty of room for him to grow in this one. Wyatt is a 7 month old puppy.

At least Wyatt is ready for Christmas! LOL!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

That's long. And kind of uncomfortable looking?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If you want to use a harness for transporting your dog, there are only one or two that pass safety tests. A good review is here: You're Probably Transporting Your Pooch All Wrong - Technologue - Motor Trend


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Marcus said:


> That's long. And kind of uncomfortable looking?
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Well, I tried the plain black ones that I had for my boxer and Wyatt didn't like it and neither did my husband when he walked Wyatt. With another harness I bought a month ago, the straps always loosened. I don't like the gentle leader as I had used it previously with my boxer. I don't want something inhibiting Wyatt's front legs. Wyatt doesn't jump. 

Both of these Ruffwear harnesses are highly recommended. I've only used the orange Front Range and he's been in it for 4 hours straight without complaining. The other times were shorter. I'll test the red Webmaster out this weekend. These are not used for car seat restraints. I still have to play with the adjustments.

I wanted a harness because I don't want his leash on his collar. At the same time, I didn't want rubbing on the neck, underside or behind the front legs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

GoldensGirl said:


> If you want to use a harness for transporting your dog, there are only one or two that pass safety tests. A good review is here: You're Probably Transporting Your Pooch All Wrong - Technologue - Motor Trend


Thanks for contributing that to this thread too - hopefully this thread will help not only myself, deciding on the next harness for Noah (not as a car safety harness, but for daily use) and someone looking for a safe car harness (Sleepypod Clickit Utility harness according to the linked article).


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CalMom said:


> The red Webmaster (X/XL) came today. It's definitely longer and I like how it looks. My husband likes the Front Range better (orange harness on page 2). There is plenty of room for him to grow in this one. Wyatt is a 7 month old puppy.
> 
> At least Wyatt is ready for Christmas! LOL!


Oh - I like the way the handle is positioned (interested in harnesses with handles for a handler to hold him at the back of the dock before releasing him to run and jump). If you think about it - I'd love to see a side view of that on Wyatt.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is some more of the Front Range (orange harness). I couldn't edit my other post.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

There are many pictures of dogs in the Webmaster on this link. Web Master Dog Harness by RuffWear - Red Currant at BaxterBoo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a front attach, no pull harness, but great for having a handle. This is the easiest to put on and softest harness we have and we have most that have been mentioned here. We used it on our springer Cody when he was struggling and he wore it 24/7 for long periods with no irritation. ComfortFlex


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CalMom said:


> There are many pictures of dogs in the Webmaster on this link. Web Master Dog Harness by RuffWear - Red Currant at BaxterBoo


So - in some of those pictures, the back strap seems to go right in front of the hind legs. Doesn't that strap over his privates then?


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

LOL! No, but I thought the same thing. You have to adjust the harness correctly around the neck. I think sizing is important too. My puppy was in between sizes, so I was advised to size up since he was a 7 month old puppy.

The comfortflex looks like a good harness also.

I just thought I could have more control with him with this harness. Sometimes, he won't move. I finally figured out why I have a problem with him walking when we are near our car. These Goldens are very smart! I posted about it on another thread.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

We started Bella on the Sporn no-pull harness as a puppy. When she out grew it we tried another, & we're back to the Sporn no-pull.
It's not as easy to put on, slip over her head then insert each leg into it's loop, then tighten barrel lock.
It works extremely well though, tightens under arm pits, not on the neck.
Bella is now well used to it & sticks her head right into the harness when I show it to her.
Mike D


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a u-walk which did wonders for Amber's leash pulling...except I really wasn't comfortable with the idea that she will never choose or learn to walk nicely for as long as I have her on an anti pull leash. Now I've gone on to the tre ponti harness (volta model), which I really like. It doesn't stop pulling, but it doesn't seem to rub against anything in a negative way. I have her on the L size, which is a little big, but she will definitely grow into it fast enough. The tre ponti leash is bought separately, and has a traffic handle. It's also just 100 cm long, which for me is ideal when walking around town. The hand loop is cushioned and gives this snug fit feeling on the wrist or hand. The harness itself has a handle on the back, so I can hold her back if need be. The leash goes into a ring that is on the harness itself (unlike the basic tre ponti models where the ring is on the back handle). There is padding on the click systems on the harness.

http://www.purrfectdesign.net/en/tre-ponti-volta-dog-harness.html


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Still researching and still leaning towards the Julius K-9 for us, since we are currently training Noah on LLW instead of depending on tools to accomplish that. For anyone following this thread for ideas themselves, here's an interesting concept, the Thunder Leash.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Great thread! Based on one of the posts here I just ordered the walk-in-sync harness. 

I tried several harnesses when I first got Glimmer (funny picture attached of my trials and returns, lol) and then used the Easy-Walk for the first several weeks. It actually fit best upside down (a hint from our puppy obedience instructor). I had planned on continuing with this, but with the next size up the clips were right at her leg joint. I think it's because she is growing and her chest is deep from top to bottom but not long from front to back.

My second harness is an EZYDOG, which fit when the Easy-Walk did not, but I don't like the clip on the back. I think it encourages her to pull, but obviously that's also a training issue, so I shouldn't blame the harness. She has now out grown harness #2 so I'd like to go back to a front clip.

I picked the Walk-in-sync from the post by Christen113... thanks! It is in the is pdf 
Chris Zink- Problem Harnesses & Excellent Solutions


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Please come back and post your thoughts on this harness once you get it and use it. Here's a direct link for anyone interested. 

Walk in Sync Harness


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

OK Karen - I just ordered the Walk in Sync as well, after spending this time looking over their site, I think it's exactly what we've been looking for, in a no pull harness, that doesn't restrict Noah's shoulder movement. I haven't been happy with how Noah walks sometimes with the Easy Walk harness. And I love that this comes with the leash as well, and has a money back guarantee. The videos were great. 

I still plan to get a Julius K-9 before next summer for having a handle on Noah for dock diving, but really wanted to replace the Easy Walk with something different. 

I somehow missed the reference to it in the Chris Zink links. Thank you, thank you again! I'll also post our review once it comes.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

ooh let us know what happens. looks to me like something i will also buy -- if i can find it here in europe. i still cannot for the life of me temper down Amber's pulling and jumping. I am almost ready to give up on my humble efforts and board her in for training with a dog trainer


----------



## fubar32 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Walk In Sync is actually the harness our breeder recommends. We've been happy with the harness, and the ability to switch between the front clip and back is nice.

The only issue we've had is with the leash. The "leather" gripper pads on both leashes have ripped the stitching at the ends and have started to come off in chunks. I'd guess this is just from the nylon leash stretching under the gripper and the thread starts to pull through the gripper.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

fubar32 said:


> The Walk In Sync is actually the harness our breeder recommends. We've been happy with the harness, and the ability to switch between the front clip and back is nice.
> 
> The only issue we've had is with the leash. The "leather" gripper pads on both leashes have ripped the stitching at the ends and have started to come off in chunks. I'd guess this is just from the nylon leash stretching under the gripper and the thread starts to pull through the gripper.


Thank you for that feedback. Have you tried contacting the company to see if they'll replace it?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Ruffwear Fromt Range Harness: Not recommended. Ours broke (front clip) on a walk after only a few weeks. Front clip should never be used as the only attachment, we realized too late. It is sewn in with just a few stitches. My dog wasn't even pulling and had never pulled while using it (he isn't too much of a puller) so it was not from wear and tear. Had to use my "touch" command or he would have been street-bound. They will repair for free, but I would never trust even a new one again. Front clip is highly preferred to stop pulling-- avoid this one if that is your goal.

SENSE-ible Harness: Not recommended. Chaffed my dog badly-- he lost fur and constantly stopped to scratch. Also restricted leg movement.

Freedom Harness: Highly recommended. Clips on both front and back are strong and durable-- very secure. Velvet lining means my dog is far more comfortable with no fur loss. I bought mine with the leash combo at Solve Dog Problems with Positive Dog Training! Featuring the Freedom No-Pull Dog Harness, Antler Chews and Treat & Train (good price and they only sell R+ items, so I like to support them).

Just my opinions based on personal experience.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you Anele for your feedback!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I would love to hear feedback on the Freedom from people with a high energy, wiggly, squirmy puppy. 

We used an Easy Walk harness for Baxter's entire life and never had any reason to look for something else. He learned not to pull quickly on that. We started using one with our new puppy and had one trainer sort of freak out on us saying that we would destroy his shoulders. That trainer is a little nutty, so I wouldn't follow everything she says, but the level of her freak out was a little alarming.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

We bought the Freedom harness w/leash last week for Dixie. She is a wiggly, squirmy, stubborn 8 month old. The way she likes to pull, I swear she was a sled dog in a previous life. We’ve only used it on her a few times, but the difference is night and day. It is very well constructed and we like the velvet lining on the straps so she won’t get chaffed.

Once she gets over her initial excitement of going into a store or greeting her golden friends, she walks very nicely with a flat collar. So, we are using it as a training tool for now and hope someday to just be able to use a flat collar on her.


----------



## fubar32 (Feb 26, 2014)

I had sent them an email about it, but never got a reply. We still like the harness and the leash itself, but we're a little disappointed about the durability of the grippers.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

JeanninePC99 said:


> I would love to hear feedback on the Freedom from people with a high energy, wiggly, squirmy puppy.
> 
> We used an Easy Walk harness for Baxter's entire life and never had any reason to look for something else. He learned not to pull quickly on that. We started using one with our new puppy and had one trainer sort of freak out on us saying that we would destroy his shoulders. That trainer is a little nutty, so I wouldn't follow everything she says, but the level of her freak out was a little alarming.


I can see how the Easy Walk affects Noah's gait, which is why we're changing to the Walk in Sync. All the local trainers here (all attend the same rally class as myself) do not like the Easy Walk harness, and one recommended the Freedom to me last night. 

Who knows, we may try that one as well, but was really impressed enough with the Walk in Sync webpage and the included videos, and seeing how it in no way binds the shoulders, that I pretty hit "buy now" pretty quickly - and I've been reading every FB and forum thread I can about harnesses for a couple weeks now. 

So - while I like the Easy Walk Harness, it's been bothering me observing the subtle ways it affects Noah's gait. You have to be hyper aware of it to see it. But since I'm so fanatical about almost every aspect of his health (diet, exercise, mental stimulation, physical condition), I noticed it enough to get me to look for alternatives.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Freedom No Pull Harness. I tried a gentle leader, but my boys HATED them. I also don't like walking them with martingale or flat or choke collars.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been using the Wonder Walker (made in Seattle, WA) for over a year - NO tearing - it's been great for my pulling when walking Golden!

I haven't seen it's mentioned - so I thought I'd put in my 2 cents worth - whatever that's worth now.

Wonder Walker? Body Halter© - Dolan's Dog Doodads

I love and it does stop my exuberant girl when she sees kids/people/anything that piques her interest....

Just another option - easy on easy off. We call it "getting dressed" when we are ready to leave for a walk... she sits patiently while we put it on.
Plus? The price point is great!

PS - I have nothing to do with this company - I just like it the halter


----------

